# BBC series "Britain and the Sea"



## ChrisAxia (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello all,

I can share with you a montage of music from the 4-part series "Britain & the Sea" which starts tomorrow, Sunday the 17th November at 9:00pm on BBC1. It's nice to have a prime-time slot again after "Empire" was 'relegated' to a weekday broadcast!

You can download the montage here https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D6102102_79742419_042687.

I hope the music will take you through a swashbuckling journey - from adventure, romance, intrigue and action to name some of the themes in the series. 

I'd be interested to know where you think I've used live players along with the samples. 

Thanks for listening!

~Chris

-- 
ChrisNicolaides.co.uk


----------



## Dom (Nov 26, 2013)

Another great score by you, Chris, congrats. Wonderful sense of adventure and heroism. 

I haven't listened to the mp3, but I'm watching & enjoying the series. No idea what's live. Loving the horns - if real or not!

Dom


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 26, 2013)

Huh, Chris, this thread I had overlooked. I like your montage. Nice music!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Nov 26, 2013)

Dom @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Another great score by you, Chris, congrats. Wonderful sense of adventure and heroism.
> 
> I haven't listened to the mp3, but I'm watching & enjoying the series. No idea what's live. Loving the horns - if real or not!
> 
> Dom



Thanks for those kind words, Dom! As it doesn't look like anyone will take the 'Pepsi challenge' except for you, I can reveal that the score is 100% samples. Horns are a combination of Cinebrass and Hollywood Brass, though I use CB for the chordal/stacc work and HB for the legato lines usually. The 'feel' and playability of the HB Horns is really nice. 

OK, back to work. Still Ep4 to finish!

~Chris


----------



## ChrisAxia (Nov 26, 2013)

germancomponist @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Huh, Chris, this thread I had overlooked. I like your montage. Nice music!



And thank you too, Gunther!

~C


----------



## cmillar (Jan 23, 2014)

Am listening to the montage as I write..... beautiful work! Congratulations! Looking forward to you album of non-media music someday too.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 23, 2014)

cmillar @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> Am listening to the montage as I write..... beautiful work! Congratulations! Looking forward to you album of non-media music someday too.



Thank you for the kind words. Strange timing as I have just completed making a montage of music for another BBC series starting on Monday. I will post it in a fresh thread.

I am slowly creating an album, recorded with live orchestra, based on themes from various series. I hope to have it available before the summer, assuming a big BBC job doesn't suddenly appear!

~Chris


----------

